# Unvaccinated employees' premiums $200 more at Delta Air Lines



## Nosy Bee-54 (Aug 25, 2021)

The Delta variant and mainly the unvaccinated are preventing people with medical emergencies (i.e. traffic injuries/heart attacks) from getting care at hospitals.

Government and businesses have gone the extra mile to convince these people to get the vaccine.

Some companies aren't taking it anymore because these narcissistic employees are costing them a lot of money. For Delta Airlines, the average COVID hospital stay is $50,000 per person. Years ago, I recall having the option to check a box on my company's healthcare form that I don't smoke. As a result, I paid a lower premium. So this isn't much different.

"Delta Air Lines (DAL.N) on Wednesday said employees will have to pay $200 more every month for their company-sponsored healthcare plan if they choose to not vaccinate against COVID-19." 

https://www.reuters.com/business/ae...surance-charge-unvaccinated-staff-2021-08-25/

Furthermore, unvaccinated employees who get infected will have to use their sick time. Those who are vaccinated will have pay protection. Sounds fair to me!

https://www.cnbc.com/2021/08/25/del...-200-fees-if-they-dont-get-covid-vaccine.html


----------



## win231 (Aug 25, 2021)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> The Delta variant and mainly the unvaccinated are preventing people with medical emergencies (i.e. traffic injuries/heart attacks) from getting care at hospitals.
> 
> Government and businesses have gone the extra mile to convince these people to get the vaccine.
> 
> ...


So say those who got the vaccine & want everyone else to make the same choice to bolster their shaky confidence in it.  Controllers crave power.
You really don't see a difference between this & paying a lower premium for not smoking?


----------



## Tom 86 (Aug 25, 2021)

I just don't understand this.  For years we got sick from the flu & lost time at work.  NO one ever mandated we have to get a flu shot.   People got sick & died.  This is just a way for the government to control you.  I for one don't like to be told what to do.

  I do get the high-dose flu shot now because of my age but no one is telling me or forcing me to get it.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Aug 25, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> I just don't understand this.  For years we got sick from the flu & lost time at work.  NO one ever mandated we have to get a flu shot.   People got sick & died.  *This is just a way for the government to control you.*  I for one don't like to be told what to do.
> 
> I do get the high-dose flu shot now because of my age but no one is telling me or forcing me to get it.


*Bolded.* Not the government. It is between the employer (Delta Air Lines) and unvaccinated employees. Any employee who doesn't like the conditions can quit and go to work for an employer who is also a denier/refuser. Or work for themselves.


----------



## win231 (Aug 25, 2021)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> *Bolded.* Not the government. It is between the employer (Delta Air Lines) and unvaccinated employees. Any employee who doesn't like the conditions can quit and go to work for an employer who is also a denier/refuser. Or work for themselves.


Employees can also sue their employer - which is likely what they will do - and what they should do.  And what I have successfully done to two employers who tried to rip me off.  Extortion is a crime.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Aug 25, 2021)

win231 said:


> Employees can also sue their employer - which is likely what they will do - and what they should do.  And what I have successfully done to *two employers who tried to rip me off*.  Extortion is a crime.


Some may say in Delta Air Lines case that it's the selfish employees who are ripping off the employer by unnecessarily driving up healthcare cost.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 25, 2021)

Just wait until later this year, when the health care insurance premiums for 2022 are announced.  I will be VERY surprised if we don't ALL take a good hit.  There have already been some reports that this virus will hasten the day when Medicare starts having funding issues.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 25, 2021)

I don’t have a problem with a vaccine mandate by a corporation or institution.

IMO it’s a very bad idea to set group health insurance premiums based on an individual’s health, choices, or behavior.

The benefit of group health insurance is in spreading the risk over a large group of people to reduce individual risk and premiums with minimal information about the health or lifestyle of the individual members of the group.

I would not have a problem with it if it was a policy being underwritten for an individual.


----------



## Irwin (Aug 25, 2021)

"Personal choice" killed 1406 people yesterday.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 25, 2021)

The hospitals here in Houston are reporting again that their beds are full with folks that did not get the vaccine.  As I said before my brother in law's heart valve replacement surgery has been put off for 6 months as its too risky with the hospital filled with covid patients. We are hoping he lasts the 6 months.


----------



## win231 (Aug 25, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> I just don't understand this.  For years we got sick from the flu & lost time at work.  NO one ever mandated we have to get a flu shot.   People got sick & died.  This is just a way for the government to control you.  I for one don't like to be told what to do.
> 
> I do get the high-dose flu shot now because of my age but no one is telling me or forcing me to get it.


Exactly.  Health decisions are personal choices; not an employer's or government's choices.  No one makes my health decisions for me.
I drove two elderly friends (85 & 87) to get their Covid vaccinations because that's what they wanted.
They know I chose not to get the Covid vaccine & they respect my choice.  That's what decent people do.
My sister initially chose not to get vaccinated, but when her son said he wouldn't let her babysit his kids, she got vaccinated.  Not to protect anyone; only so she could visit her grandkids.


----------



## win231 (Aug 25, 2021)

Irwin said:


> "Personal choice" killed 1406 people yesterday.


Yes - if you buy everything you're being sold - by the same medical "Experts" who brought you:
Nugenics (for effortless weight loss, youthful energy, more muscle & _"Satisfying.....her._")
Green Coffee Extract (for miracle weight loss)
Sero Vital (for reducing body fat & increasing energy).
Lipozene (so you can eat the same foods & lose 4 times the weight)


----------



## Pepper (Aug 25, 2021)

Irwin said:


> "Personal choice" killed 1406 people yesterday.


It was written on their headstones:  *I for one don't like to be told what to do.*


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 25, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> I just don't understand this.  For years we got sick from the flu & lost time at work.  NO one ever mandated we have to get a flu shot.   People got sick & died.  This is just a way for the government to control you.  I for one don't like to be told what to do.
> 
> I do get the high-dose flu shot now because of my age but no one is telling me or forcing me to get it.


I've worked in a couple of places that mandated the flu shots for employees.  Nobody ever "forced" us to get the shot, but you couldn't continue to work there if you didn't.  Since I've long been accustomed to eating regularly, I always got whatever vaccines were required.

I also got whatever shots the army mandated for families to accompany husbands on overseas tours.  Nobody forced me to take those vaccines, either, but I couldn't go along on an accompanied tour if I didn't.

The government tells us what to do all the time -- wear a seat belt, don't drink and drive, get a Real ID if you want to fly, etc., etc., etc.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 26, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> The government tells us what to do all the time -- wear a seat belt, don't drink and drive, get a Real ID if you want to fly, etc., etc., etc.



That's right...there are already several government "mandates" that determine how we go about our daily lives.  If a person thinks that it is a "violation of their rights" to follow the guidelines surrounding this pandemic, they have the "right" to stay home and avoid all contact with others.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 26, 2021)

Don M. said:


> That's right...there are already several government "mandates" that determine how we go about our daily lives.  If a person thinks that it is a "violation of their rights" to follow the guidelines surrounding this pandemic, they have the "right" to stay home and avoid all contact with others.


And there are government (state or local) mandates about children having to have vaccinations to attend public school.  Those have been in place for years and years.


----------

